# CHRISTMAS pictures (trees, decorations, etc.)



## wizard

hello, everyone!
I just want to invite you to visit a site with my Christmas pictures.
http://my.talentx.com/wizard
If you want write me your comments and/or suggestions. I will appreciate them.
Have a nice day


----------



## Nytmair

if you want critiques, that's what the critique forum is for, this is just to post photos that go with a theme really 

anywho, here's my first christmas shot of the year


----------



## eggy900

_Link has disappeared _


----------



## bshearer

_Link has disappeared _


----------



## wizard

Nytmair said:
			
		

> if you want critiques, that's what the critique forum is for, this is just to post photos that go with a theme really



Thank you for your words. I did not mean to break the rules of posting messages to forums. Sorry, if I happened to do it.

bshearer, your picture is really great. So fresh and unnusual. Good luck to you.


----------



## elrick




----------



## simnine

bshearer said:
			
		

> Here is one of my most recent timed chistmas shots.
> Pentax *istD
> 3min exposure
> ISO -  200



good job of making it difficult to see the camera in the shot. I was looking for it and was like "wtf? did it get photoshopped out." Then I found it.


----------



## black_z

hell, i still dont see it!


----------



## conch

_Link has disappeared _


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

conch said:
			
		

>



Oh I really like this one, do you have a larger version I can use for my desktop?


----------



## conch

> Oh I really like this one, do you have a larger version I can use for my desktop?



sure, I can resize it and email it to you. what size do you want it?
the original is 3264x2448 pixel at 2.5mb.


----------



## Aoide

Conch, those are really cool.  Great shots of the lights.


----------



## conch

> Conch, those are really cool. Great shots of the lights



thanks, glad you enjoy.


----------



## bshearer

simnine said:
			
		

> good job of making it difficult to see the camera in the shot. I was looking for it and was like "wtf? did it get photoshopped out." Then I found it.



Too me, it kind of stood out, that plus the noise in the photo, really frustrated me with it.  But thanks everyone for thier nice comments.


Conch:
Really good shots of the lights!


----------



## chloey




----------



## CrazyAva

_Link has disappeared _


----------



## Aoide

_The link has gone _


----------



## LaFoto

When I first detected this in the church in that part of Hamburg where my friend lives, a church that I had come past a thousand times but had never ventured inside before, I decided that this was very christmassy, indeed. So much so that in February, upon seeing this side of the baptismal font of St. Petri and St. Pauli in Hamburg-Bergedorf, I decided this would be my this year's Christmas card motif:


----------



## simnine

a 3 foot bottle of gin (empty) + xmas lights = makeshift xmas tree


----------



## colin

_Link has disappeared _


----------



## fadingaway1986

_Link has disappeared _


----------



## LaFoto

May I wonder why you brought this thread back to life NOW, fadingaway????? It strikes me as somewhat odd ... not that I'd mind!


----------



## fadingaway1986

Hmm. I was bored. And I thought. I'm sure I have a cool christmas picture..

Yup


----------



## spiralout

_Link has disappeared _


----------



## LizM

Ok, its apparently Christmas in July so I'll add one too! 

*Unfortunately the link is no longer here *


----------



## CMan

Come on people...it's that time of year. Let's see those trees! Here's mine.






And the neighbors, which I help put up.


----------



## LaFoto

Our tree will only be set up on 24 December...!!!


----------



## CMan

Outdoor Christmas decorations at my home...


----------



## Ajay

Christmas tree, that is. Or any other holiday decorations if you aren't the 
tree type. I haven't seen this topic yet, but if there's one out there I'm sure a merge will take place.  

Happy Holidays!


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, there is a Christmas Theme in the Photo Themes, for the Photo Themes are THE place for members to PUT TOGETHER their photos on a certain theme, and while it started with Christmas 2004 pics (or so) it may well continue with Christmas 2007 pics now. 

And I cannot show you our tree since we - in Germany - only ever put up our trees on Christmas Eve. No sooner.


----------



## Ajay

LaFoto said:


> Yes, there is a Christmas Theme in the Photo Themes, for the Photo Themes are THE place for members to PUT TOGETHER their photos on a certain theme, and while it started with Christmas 2004 pics (or so) it may well continue with Christmas 2007 pics now.
> 
> And I cannot show you our tree since we - in Germany - only ever put up our trees on Christmas Eve. No sooner.


 
Thanks!  I didn't even think of looking here.  Doh!  :blushing:


----------



## V.Alonso

happy holidays everyone!


----------



## JRob




----------



## antoine

Wow nice picture they sure have bright lights. I like the color of the lights. Try to take pictures with nice angles.


----------



## Alex_B

I'm not much into cheesy outdoor lightbulb decoration for houses, but a nice real tree can be rather pleasing.

My apartment has about one extra wax candle for decoration, that is all


----------



## Goldeeno

My christmas photos so far..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldeeno/sets/72157603464973658/
cheers


----------



## Trenton Romulox

This is in the General Gallery, but whatever.


----------



## stsinner




----------



## bikefreax

This is not mine but a local tree here in Columbia. It gets brighter each year.


----------



## stsinner

That looks great!  I'd like to see it in person, as I'm sure a photo can't capture its beauty.


----------



## LaFoto

This, by its very nature, is part of the theme "Christmas" in the Photo Themes, which is why I merged your new thread with the existing theme, ok?


----------



## LaFoto

And just to contribute to this theme thread some more, here are some of the decorations in the Main Railway Station of Hamburg (from last year, haven't been there to see them this year as yet).


----------



## stsinner

LaFoto said:


> This, by its very nature, is part of the theme "Christmas" in the Photo Themes, which is why I merged your new thread with the existing theme, ok?



Sure, but being a beginner, I don't venture out of the beginner forum at all.  Everything I've posted has been there, so I didn't even know about this area.. 



Here's a picture that expands on our cozy living room with a fire in the hearth..


----------



## LaFoto

Very pretty, very cosy --- and feel free to leave The Beginners' Forum, you're very welcome to roan about and look here, there, everywhere.


----------



## LaFoto

No tree here ... that only will be set up in the morning of Christmas Eve - traditionally. But some decorations are out now, what with today being the First Advent Sunday.


----------



## Mullen




----------



## stsinner

simnine said:


> a 3 foot bottle of gin (empty) + xmas lights = makeshift xmas tree




I think that's a very creative idea, especially for a college kid or someone on a budget..  I've been poor in my life, and this would have cheered me up!


----------



## stsinner

LaFoto said:


> No tree here ... that only will be set up in the morning of Christmas Eve - traditionally. But some decorations are out now, what with today being the First Advent Sunday.



My wife and I think this stairway is gorgeous!!  

One question, however, and not in a judgmental way, of course, but what tradition, as in religion, etc., sets up a tree on Christmas Eve?  Seems like a whole lot of work for one day..  I passed at least 20 cars today in my driving with fresh trees atop them, and most people I know set up their tree the day after Thanksgiving, or the very rare exception-two weeks before Christmas.  Just made me curious.  

But that railing going up those stairs of an obviously upscale house is beautifully adorned...  I'll try to remember when I'm talking to you that I'm dealing with royalty...  LOL


----------



## stsinner

I wasn't happy with my previously posted picture, as it didn't really exhibit the warmth that our living room exudes...  So I played with Manual mode and got rid of the flash until I got an acceptable shot..  Even though it was already hot in our house, I turned on the pellet stove to get a flame..  I had to crank it up to 75, so I was sweating like a pig taking these pictures.  
How is this one?  First, Let's post my first post (with flash) for comparison:






And with no flash in Manual mode...  ISO 800, f7.1, 2 sec. shutter


----------



## LaFoto

Nicer with the given lights and no flash used! Well done .

We are in Germany.
Things are a little different here.

We are Christians - and we celebrate Christmas (almost) like the Americans do, too (or Christians all over the world, for that matter), but we celebrate the Advent Season with the traditional advent wreath which lies flat on a table (mostly), and has four candles, the first of the four (only!) to be lit on First Advent (which was yesterday), the first and second (more light, time of the arrival of Christ coming nearer) to be lit on Second Advent Sunday, first, second and third on ... you get the idea. It is getting lighter (more "Light comes to the World") as we approach Christmas, but the full light (candles on the tree) only arrives at Christmas Eve. 

Different countries have different traditions, although everyone is basically Christian. Like the day for the presents in the Netherlands is on 6 December, St Nicolas Day, and all the Dutch children dream of 6 December - presents, yay. 

In Spain, the children have to wait for another month, their big present day is (well, at least it WAS like that for long) on 6 January, when the Three Magi arrived at the stable with their presents. For Christmas Eve and the two days of Christmas, Nativity Plays and Nativity Scenes in the churches were THE big thing in Spain - but from what I hear, they're on the way of losing that tradition and more and more people have gone to also have a Christmas tree in their homes.

So ... different countries, different traditions, yet everyone's celebrating Christmas, and some might even remember why.


----------



## stsinner

So, Corinna, are you Americans living in Germany, or are you German?  I was in the US Army for 8 years, and 2 of those years were lived in Augsburg, Germany in Southern Bavaria, but we basically maintained our American traditions, as we were surrounded with other American service members..  We basically had our own little American city, complete with grocery stores, movie stores, auto garages, etc...  I loved living in Germany, for the most part..  The fresh food is always delicious, and you can set your watch by the trains!  Oh, yeah-the beer is good, too, and Germans really know how to throw a party!  The various fests were always a very good time and not boring, as many American festivals are..  I loved the way the place would always break out in song with everyone swaying and toasting with the huge liter mugs of beer.  You just don't see that in America.  Everyone pretty much keeps to themselves.

We are Catholic, so I'm very familiar with the Advent wreath.  We do that, as well, but we put our tree up the day after Thanksgiving and try to give the kids a good month, complete with lessons about Christ and discussions at the dinner table that revolve around the reason for the season to try to combat the increasing impression kids are getting that Christmas is just a time to receive presents..  It's disgusting how everyone wants you to celebrate Christmas-the retailers, etc, but nobody wants to hear God's name in public.  

Anyway, since this is a photography forum, thanks for the nice comments about my picture.


----------



## LaFoto

stsinner said:


> So, Corinna, are you Americans living in Germany, or are you German?


 
I'm all German, born in Germany, and one who has never lived in an English speaking country for a longer period of time. 

And we up here in the North keep ourselves a little more to ourselves, too, compared to those you would see those on the Bierfests in the south, for example.


----------



## stsinner

LaFoto said:


> I'm all German, born in Germany, and one who has never lived in an English speaking country for a longer period of time.
> 
> And we up here in the North keep ourselves a little more to ourselves, too, compared to those you would see those on the Bierfests in the south, for example.



Well, I'm impressed by your mastery of the English language..


----------



## Crazydad

One of our traditions is for everyone to pick out 1 new ornament each year. Here are the ones we got this year.


----------



## rufus5150

Here's my first ornament picture of the year:


----------



## Ridge Meadows Photography

Hop into the spirit and lets all throw up some of our Christmas pix .. 


Here's one we just took to get the ball rolling:


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks for your contribution, Ridge Meadows ... the "ball has been rolling" for years already, in the Photo Themes section, where people are invited to post photos on a certain theme (such as Christmas, for example) into one collecting thread. So I merged your post with the existing theme thread. OK?


----------



## Ridge Meadows Photography

ok..awesome thanks


----------



## Josh66




----------



## Crazydad

^Very nice!


----------



## Josh66

Thanks!  It's currently my desktop background.  

Some ornaments of mine can be seen here, if you're in the Christmasy mood.


----------



## Josh66

Crazydad said:


> One of our traditions is for everyone to pick out 1 new ornament each year.



Cool idea!  I think we might have to pick that up too, lol.


----------



## ATXshots




----------



## AngieDoogles

Here's mine. It's the first year my hubby and I have had a full-size tree. I didn't realize the topper was messed up till after I taken the photo so ignore that if you can.


----------



## MailManErric

first day i got the new cam!


----------



## LaFoto

Since we only put up the Christmas tree in the morning of Christmas Eve, I think I should present you the first photos of our Advent Wreath instead.

It had only one candle lit on First Advent Sunday (Nov. 30).






Then the second was added to the first and the light was a little brigher already on Second Advent Sunday, 7 December:






Yesterday, we could light the third candle...






.

After 21 December, I can post the fourth photo, and after that I should also be able to present to you our Christmas Tree 2008. 

ETA _loooong_ after 21 December (when the fourth candle was lighted):


----------



## K_Pugh

Ah this thread is so warm & fuzzy! that's the spirit. 

I don't have many decorations so I went for the abstract option


----------



## missysuephotography

Does it count if it's not lights or a tree???....but my beautiful son bundled up at a Christmas Festival?? LOL







Here's some lights, too......


----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

Happy Holidays​


----------



## seaain.gray

Missysue... I really love seeing things YOUR way.  Great portrait and the lights are nice.


----------



## Corbin Lane

bikefreax said:


> This is not mine but a local tree here in Columbia. It gets brighter each year.


  Magic tree, man. I know the guy that does that and his son. They are a really good family. I think that it's great he does it and starts in October!


----------



## rufus5150

Our cat, Val, in all his glorious holiday cheer.


----------



## hankejp

I knew this thread was around here somewhere.  I posted these in the General Gallery, but they should go here:


----------



## LaFoto

Yesterday night, I went hunting for shop window decorations, assuming that most shop owners would certainly give their windows SOME sort of festive outlook, and here I am with 19 (!) photos now (and since it is the Themes and not a thread where we expect people to comment on the photos - much - I feel safe in posting all 19 now, as I took them for this Theme after all.)

1.





2.





3.





4. + 5. (both in the same window)








6. + 7. (both in the same window again, of an estate agent ...)








8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16. Oh. Oops. No shop window. The tree on one of the squares (handheld, thus originally all underexposed, brightened in the RAW converter => noisy => big  )





17.





18. They had most of their decoration OUTSIDE their shopping window... or above...





19. Here, too: little trees to the left and the right of the entrance





That's "all" ... awwww. You sad?


----------



## reg




----------



## lockwood81

Wow there are some great light displays out there, nice thread, puts me in the Christmas spirit.  

Here are some Santa photos I've taken in the last few days.
1





2





3





4


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## Kimberly81

.... visions of sugargliders danced in our heads....


----------



## kanmai

wowwwww.. good shots


----------



## LaFoto

I feel I still owe you the photos of our Christmas Tree 2008, which we only brought into the house on 23rd and first lit on Christmas Eve only!!!

So this is what it looked liked when it was decorated but not yet lit:






And here it showed in all its glory, and look at the quality of the candles we chose this time!






You don't see it? Look closer!






And closer!






Hmmm? Nice?

OK, some fun with the baubles:











And the tree on Christmas morning (it was more noon than morning by the time, I think)


----------



## naaaach

The original can be found here.

Eh, a little too much vignette, maybe? I'm just excited for Christmas.

Post your feel-good holiday photos here, I guess! I'm excited to see what you guys have for the season so far!


----------



## Vinny

Here you go.


----------



## BlissMan

Just messing around last night. I am new to all of this...


----------



## AprilEye

I :heart: my tripod.


----------



## MissCream

Here is my 
"What I need to get through the holidays" picture.


----------



## ConverseMan

Absolutely horrid picture....ugh I almost regret posting it. I will shoot more later on when the house is finished being decorated. 

But my cat decided he found his new favorite place to sleep is under the tree. Of couse the light is terrible down there - but oh well. It's all about having fun taking the pic aye?


----------



## Derrel




----------



## LaFoto

Collections of photos on a certain theme belong into the Photo Themes... so I merged the thread started by naaaach with the existing theme on the decorations at this time of the year in the Photo Themes.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

stsinner said:


>



Is that TPF on that thar computer? :mrgreen:


----------



## Desire

I love the theme!

I was out in my small city and there's always a place that decorates their building like crazy! Nothing that small town people have ever seen before....


----------



## aryanamac

Wow..great collection of the Christmas photo and these would be really helps to decorate my house on this Christmas...


----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## Hobbes

Desire said:


> I love the theme!
> 
> I was out in my small city and there's always a place that decorates their building like crazy! Nothing that small town people have ever seen before....



Wow! That's some crazy but very neat decorations. They didn't just put up Christmas decorations but also for new year   The funny part is all the lights inside the house are out maybe they had to do that to afford the electric bills


----------



## Desire

Hobbes said:


> Desire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the theme!
> 
> I was out in my small city and there's always a place that decorates their building like crazy! Nothing that small town people have ever seen before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's some crazy but very neat decorations. They didn't just put up Christmas decorations but also for new year   The funny part is all the lights inside the house are out maybe they had to do that to afford the electric bills
Click to expand...


It's not actually a house people live in, but a house where business is done. It's a place where the 5th avenue jewellery is done at, I believe people go there to pay for it... honestly, I don't even know how it works. All I know is that they are very rich people here. So it explains the reasoning why the lights are out, is because the place is not open, it was probably around 9pm or so when I took that picture.


----------



## Hobbes

Desire said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the theme!
> 
> I was out in my small city and there's always a place that decorates their building like crazy! Nothing that small town people have ever seen before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's some crazy but very neat decorations. They didn't just put up Christmas decorations but also for new year   The funny part is all the lights inside the house are out maybe they had to do that to afford the electric bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not actually a house people live in, but a house where business is done. It's a place where the 5th avenue jewellery is done at, I believe people go there to pay for it... honestly, I don't even know how it works. All I know is that they are very rich people here. So it explains the reasoning why the lights are out, is because the place is not open, it was probably around 9pm or so when I took that picture.
Click to expand...


and this is in MJ? If I didn't misunderstand you. I didn't know there are that many rich folks over there that there is actually a jewelery store making custom jewelries. Have you been inside and checked out their stuff? There are a few places here selling and making handicraft goods in the Cathedral area though I don't know about any jewelery makers. Well the house itself looks quite nice and big and expensive so they should afford to pay the bills


----------



## Desire

Hobbes said:


> Desire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's some crazy but very neat decorations. They didn't just put up Christmas decorations but also for new year   The funny part is all the lights inside the house are out maybe they had to do that to afford the electric bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not actually a house people live in, but a house where business is done. It's a place where the 5th avenue jewellery is done at, I believe people go there to pay for it... honestly, I don't even know how it works. All I know is that they are very rich people here. So it explains the reasoning why the lights are out, is because the place is not open, it was probably around 9pm or so when I took that picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and this is in MJ? If I didn't misunderstand you. I didn't know there are that many rich folks over there that there is actually a jewelery store making custom jewelries. Have you been inside and checked out their stuff? There are a few places here selling and making handicraft goods in the Cathedral area though I don't know about any jewelery makers. Well the house itself looks quite nice and big and expensive so they should afford to pay the bills
Click to expand...


That's the confusing part of their business. You can't just go inside and view their stuff. It's kind of like you have to be invited, or know what you want to buy? I honestly don't even know... all I remember is that its' not your regular "walk in the store and buy" - now that I think of it, it could be just a place where you place your order, and you have a book or something to choose from. I don't believe any of the jewellery is pre-made. And yep, it's in Moose Jaw.


----------



## rufus5150

Our tree from last year:


----------



## Hobbes

Desire said:


> That's the confusing part of their business. You can't just go inside and view their stuff. It's kind of like you have to be invited, or know what you want to buy? I honestly don't even know... all I remember is that its' not your regular "walk in the store and buy" - now that I think of it, it could be just a place where you place your order, and you have a book or something to choose from. I don't believe any of the jewellery is pre-made. And yep, it's in Moose Jaw.



I think I know what it is but I am just surprised that there is one in MJ because so far I have only heard of those kind of jewelry stores / makers in big cities. I believe what they do is helping clients design the kind of jewelries they want and then either make them themselves or send the design to somewhere else. There must be quite many rich ppl over there. Maybe oil?  I doubt any kind of hand made jewelries are cheap here in the west. Maybe they send the final designs to Mexico or China to have them made there


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

Bah Humbug pic of my girlfriend's tree via 10 year old film.


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## Capeesh

Dundee City Center ...


----------



## Dominantly

Fun





Classic




Christmas Story house!




That's it so far.


----------



## Desire

Hobbes said:


> Desire said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the confusing part of their business. You can't just go inside and view their stuff. It's kind of like you have to be invited, or know what you want to buy? I honestly don't even know... all I remember is that its' not your regular "walk in the store and buy" - now that I think of it, it could be just a place where you place your order, and you have a book or something to choose from. I don't believe any of the jewellery is pre-made. And yep, it's in Moose Jaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know what it is but I am just surprised that there is one in MJ because so far I have only heard of those kind of jewelry stores / makers in big cities. I believe what they do is helping clients design the kind of jewelries they want and then either make them themselves or send the design to somewhere else. There must be quite many rich ppl over there. Maybe oil?  I doubt any kind of hand made jewelries are cheap here in the west. Maybe they send the final designs to Mexico or China to have them made there
Click to expand...


Something about the land they owned had gold in it, so that's how they became so rich


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## Desire

y0aimee said:


>



Pretty cool effect, I like that.


----------



## minpingurl1




----------



## Hobbes

Desire said:


> Something about the land they owned had gold in it, so that's how they became so rich



Lmao! Sounds like something that used to happen to a lot of ppl in the wild old west 


I guess I should post a picture here too. It's not the greatest and the lights are crummy and few.


----------



## Snakeguy101

I posted a few of these in a different section but they fit here too and there are a few more as well...


----------



## johngpt

y0aimee said:


>





y0aimee said:


>


aimee, these are outstanding!


----------



## kundalini

misstwinklytoes said:


> Is that TPF on that thar computer? :mrgreen:


 Pulling up a to year old thread is one thing, but quoting a banned member in the reinvigorated thread takes the cake.   :er:


----------



## johngpt

I think I'll limit my quoting to quotes only from banned members!

So many to choose from!

:lmao:


----------



## kundalini

johngpt said:


> I think I'll limit my quoting to quotes only from banned members!
> 
> So many to choose from!
> 
> :lmao:


 If I'm not mistaken, I've walked the razor's edge a time or two.   :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

Interesting video choice for this time of year kundalini.


----------



## Desire




----------



## oOIchOo

HEY EVERYONE! I think we need to revive this thread and get back into the Holiday spirit! 
Start posting all you're christmas photos!! 






http://outta-focus.tumblr.com/


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Great timing!


----------



## Arpeggio9

Thank you...


----------



## Snakeguy101

here is one I took for a family xmas card. let me know what you think.


----------



## Josh66

2011121311 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

"Christmas Cheer"




IMG_2185-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66

2011122510 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Weihnachtsbaum2013 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------

